
A photo app that takes out every human from the picture - damjan-ski
http://www.byebye.camera/
======
pssflops
The theory is nice but a $3.00 product for iOS that doesn't explain itself
beyond a few example images (hosted with non-SSL cert), doesn't quite leave me
confident in the app.

~~~
damjan-ski
Hui, thank you for pointing that (SSL) out! And a good call with the
explanation. We'll update the app description. woot

~~~
pssflops
+1 for getting that cert in so quickly! Hopeful to hear more about this
project when you have time to update details.

